# Taoiseach to make a statement at 6.15 tonight



## Brendan Burgess (28 Nov 2010)

Brendan


----------



## TLC (28 Nov 2010)

Unless he says he's stepping down it's hardly worth watching!  He'll probably just tell us what a great & proud people we are blah blah blah!


----------



## kdoc (29 Nov 2010)

He did make a speech.

I was worried - now I'm petrified.


----------

